# buidworld and segmentation fault



## killwin (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,

I created my installation-cd. This cd install automaticly my bsd and compil my prefered programs.

1- Well, first it creats slices on disk and install FreeBSD on it.
2- And second, it compil kernel, but i have a problem.

When i compil kernel in shell with make -j4 buildworld, make -j4 buildkernel, ... it works perfectly.

But when computer boot, and start /etc/rc.d/compil.sh. Some times it doesn't work. And i have this message : segmentation fault 11 


```
#!/bin/sh
PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/root/bin"
make -C /usr/src -j4 buildworld
make -C /usr/src -j4 buildkernel
make -C /usr/src -j4 installkernel
make -C /usr/src -j4 installworld
```

Thanks for helping. ï¿½e


----------



## achix (Mar 10, 2010)

When it does it on some box, does it do it fairly regularly on this box?
When it doesn't do it on some other box, does it work *consistently* on this other box?
Memory problem? overheated CPU maybe?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do not use the -j flag on the install{world|kernel} jobs. You don't want dirs created and files put in them in parallel.


----------



## killwin (Mar 10, 2010)

*thanks*

for *achix* :

It's the same problem on two computers. And when i compil on shell it's ok. :r

for *DutchDaemon* :

Ok, thanks, i will try it tomorrow.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try setting the PATH variable without the quotes. I don't see any connection to the segfault, but it's not how PATH is normally defined.


----------



## killwin (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Without j4, now it works. I tried 4 times with 4 good installations.

I think PATH is good because without this line i can't compile ports.
Thanks DutchDaemon, you are a good helper.


----------

